# Will my Fuji lens work with a Nikon D3000?



## Gabe5017 (Jul 8, 2010)

Im pretty new to photography,and found my dads old Fujica AX-3 SLR.

Its a promaster spectrum 7 1A 55MM. Will it mount to my nikon D3000?


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 10, 2010)

Probably not, without an adapter of some sort, Fuji digi cameras use nikon bodies so lens are no problem but older bodies have a different mount to nikons F mount.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 10, 2010)

Gabe5017 said:


> Im pretty new to photography,and found my dads old Fujica AX-3 SLR.
> 
> Its a promaster spectrum 7 1A 55MM. Will it mount to my nikon D3000?



The item that you've spec'ed, "Promaster Spectrum 7 1a 55mm", is a skylight filter attached to the lens on hte AX-3. Filters don't fit "cameras", they fit "lenses". 

The filter is the wrong size to fit the common Nikkor lenses such as the 18-55mm kit lens that is usually bundled with a D3000. That lens requires a 52mm filter and won't accept a 55mm filter. Forget the old filter anyway. It is a cheap housebrand filter.

The lens on the AX-3 will use Fujica's X-mount. These lenses can't be adapted to Nikon F mount with a simple adapter as any adapter would put the lens too far forward away from the sensor to allow proper focus at normal distances. Fujica's X-mount cameras were rather unsuccessful, they ran for only about 5 years and sales were modest. The odds of anyone marketing an adapter with an added relay lens to allow proper focus is all but nil. Even if such an adapter existed, there would be no connection to your camera's meter, focusing mechanism, and iris stop down mechanism. The lens would be difficult to use.


----------



## Formatted (Jul 10, 2010)

To translate the above. Answer No.


----------



## Gabe5017 (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks for the input. I'll prob end up not selling the fuji, considering that I think film photography is fun as hell.

but thanks for telling me. Kinda a bummer


----------



## emceeaye (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hi Dwig, 

I saw your post in response to a thread started by someone about 6  months ago wanting to know if a Fuji lens will mount a Nikon D3000.  You  stated that it won't mount and that there is unlikely to be an adapter  to allow it to mount.  I ask because I also inherited a lens with a fuji  mount--the Tamron AF Asph Wide Angle lens 20-40mm f/2.7-3.5--and I'd  like to mount it to my Nikon D40x. Would this lens mount to the D40x,  and if not, is there hope of finding an adapter for it?  

Thank you in advance.
*


----------

